# New guy check in



## max payne (Feb 21, 2012)

Just wanted to check in before I post. I am back to lifting after a long time out and now I am into Power lifting as a hobby.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 21, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*max payne* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## brazey (Feb 21, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 21, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## dblock217 (Feb 21, 2012)

Welcome, I'm an FNG too, well at least to this forum!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 21, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## charley (Feb 21, 2012)

Welcome!!!!!


----------



## 69grunt (Feb 21, 2012)

Hello!!!!!


----------



## Kimi (Feb 21, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## blergs. (Feb 21, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## spartan1 (Feb 21, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## HardcoreTraining (Feb 21, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Surf around and soak it up.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Feb 21, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Filessika (Feb 22, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## CEM Store (Feb 22, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## ksulifter (Feb 22, 2012)

Welcome, I bet it feels good to be lifting again, amirite?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 27, 2012)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 27, 2012)

Welcome to the board.  That is an intense hobby you are in to.  Have fun


----------



## max payne (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks to all it is good to be back. Finally gave up smoking (again) 7 months ago and now its good to get back in shape.


----------



## grynch888 (Feb 28, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------

